# So annoyed that things annoy/upset me :-(



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Its as if my brain is seaching for things to worry / stress about....

I might wake up one morning and one particular thing will play on my mind ALL DAY. It could be anything, even something that happened weeks ago. But it will still be there...

After a bit, I do tend to calm down but then next day it might be something totally different !!!!

Some of you may have noticed how I tend to post a number of different problems with my relationship etc. Thats how I get. One day one thing will seem extremely important and devastating to me, a gfew days later I might be OK abiout that and stressing about something else !!!

Please tell me I'm not the only one like this !!!!


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

You are not alone. Are you on an anti depressent? I tend to have/create things in my head that I think are going on and the more I think of them the worse they get. I start to believe whatever it is that I am thinking of like my husband is doing something he shouldn't be. I can be really paranoid. I have had the dr increase my anti depressent so I am on Celexa 30mg now and it's helping. Maybe you should talk to your doctor. Remember the things we think up aren't necessarily true. Try to find some way to get rid of the thought. Think positively, which I know is sometimes hard, and think "he does love me". I hope this helps.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

p.s. I signed up just to post to your message. Hopefully I can find some things here to help me too.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome !!!!

Yeh. Me too. Celexa 40mg. Tried many different ones in the past...
I get mega paranoia too sometimes.

Other forums I use:-

Depression Forums - A Depression & Mental Health Community Support Group
Wing of Madness Depression Guide - Home
CrazyBoards
Living Life To The Full


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and the other links. I know majority of my problems with my dh are b/c of me and the little things that bother me. How do we just not care anymore? Sometimes I feel like I care tooooo much. The bad thing is I either care a lot or don't care at all. Do you feel like that?

I can be your paranoia buddy. How about that? You feel paranoid get rid of it by dumping it on me before you start to believe the things going on in your head. What do you think? 

I just got increased to 30mg. PMS is the kicker for me. When its around that time I have a day or two I could choke someone and it always causes drama. The 30mg was a test to see if I could make it through this time and I feel better (as this is the week)...but my dh is pissed at me and we haven't had any thing to do with each other in 4 days. Wonderful. huh?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

java,

Sent u a pm !!!!


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

sent you one back!


----------



## soulmate (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forum also. So I am not the only one that suffers over that internal dialogue that we all have? That internal voice that won't let things go and won't let you be peaceful? That internal dialogue that tells you that the bottom is falling out whether it is or it isn't? Yeah, it sucks. I have been on anti-depressants for years, but I think serious therapy might be my only valid answer. I am looking into it. Have you considered finding someone to talk to?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Had a few sessions of CBT. Heard good things about this but its tough to do. 

Apparently, needs a fair bit of work which I'm crap at !!!!


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

PC, you have to find the right therapist. I have been to several in the past and it does nothing to help me. My hubby and I visited one together the other day and she was weird but I think it helped. Usually when you first go they want your whole life history and they write everything down. This chick made little notes and just talked to us. It was awesome. She told us she assesses us the first 2-3 sessions and then can really dig in and try to help us. Most of the problems are with me but he can help while I try to work on my individual issues; insecurity, jealousy, etc. 

Maybe you should look for someone different. Have you thought of that?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

java said:


> PC, you have to find the right therapist. I have been to several in the past and it does nothing to help me. My hubby and I visited one together the other day and she was weird but I think it helped. Usually when you first go they want your whole life history and they write everything down. This chick made little notes and just talked to us. It was awesome. She told us she assesses us the first 2-3 sessions and then can really dig in and try to help us. Most of the problems are with me but he can help while I try to work on my individual issues; insecurity, jealousy, etc.
> 
> Maybe you should look for someone different. Have you thought of that?


Yeh. To be fair the therapist is decent enough. He seems to get over the idea of CBT pretty well and get me to do things.

Its just the whole idea thats not really sticking with me....


----------



## soulmate (Jan 18, 2009)

I am specifically looking for a cbt therapist. Can you tell me a little more about your experience?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

soulmate said:


> I am specifically looking for a cbt therapist. Can you tell me a little more about your experience?


Are you in the UK? I arranged it with my employers health insurance and they told me to pick someone off the uk cbt website.

Went to see the fella and the first session was like an outline of what CBT is, and about me.

The other sessions have been learning how to do mood sheets and how to apply these in CBT.


----------



## soulmate (Jan 18, 2009)

No, I am in the states, but my I can search through my insurers website to find CBT users. Even within that though, I am still so unsure of who to pick. Man or woman, LCSW or psychologist or psychiatrist? it is a tough decision. How long do you wait to see if you click with the therapist? Will the personality and demeanor of the therapist make a big difference if he or she is using CBT? The last therapist I saw less than 10 times because I just didn't feel a connection.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

soulmate said:


> No, I am in the states, but my I can search through my insurers website to find CBT users. Even within that though, I am still so unsure of who to pick. Man or woman, LCSW or psychologist or psychiatrist? it is a tough decision. How long do you wait to see if you click with the therapist? Will the personality and demeanor of the therapist make a big difference if he or she is using CBT? The last therapist I saw less than 10 times because I just didn't feel a connection.


I think a standard course of CBT is like betwee 6-10 sessions I understand.

In my case, the therapist was the only one on the site within 10 miles of my home, so I didnt have much choice.

I did notice that most of them did a free sort of trial session with them to see if it worked. Maybe its worth going to see a few...


----------



## soulmate (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been doing some reading on the therapy. Boy, it sounds tough. I need to psych myself up for it. I have thought about getting a book, but I think I need someone to push me through it. It is good to hear that it is not endless therapy though. I really appreciate the info. Working on yourself is a scary, scary thing. Pandora's box and all of that, you know.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

soulmate said:


> I have been doing some reading on the therapy. Boy, it sounds tough. I need to psych myself up for it. I have thought about getting a book, but I think I need someone to push me through it. It is good to hear that it is not endless therapy though. I really appreciate the info. Working on yourself is a scary, scary thing. Pandora's box and all of that, you know.


Yeh. Good luck with it anyway....


----------

